# Did diesel fuel spike .30/gallon where you live?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was paying $3.99 10 days ago. Now paying 4.29.
I didn't hear any reasons for an upcoming fuel cost increased of 8% in 10 days.
Anyone else?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, I was just telling my wife to fill up on her way home. Was 3.89 earlier in the week just saw 4.19.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I was told this am to get fuel today as local pump going up 10% in am.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Must be a Northern thing as I filled my Duramax yesterday for $3.58 at Kroger. Drove by the marquee today and it is the same price. Must be in collusion with the propane pirates.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It jumped from $1.19 to $1.42 a litre here. Found a place half hour away that was $1.28 a litre so filled up. I will convert it for you murricans later when I have time lol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> It jumped from $1.19 to $1.42 a litre here. Found a place half hour away that was $1.28 a litre so filled up. I will convert it for you murricans later when I have time lol.


Nah...don't bother....we don't drink that cheap stuff anyway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't noticed here. Filled semi Monday at 3.80 exempt so it is good for a bit. My pickup burns red and I have plenty on hand.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sure diesel is going up cause of heating oil, especially in northeast. They seem to burn a lot of it up there.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Vol said:


> Nah...don't bother....we don't drink that cheap stuff anyway.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I guess its the cheapness that causes it to not gel up.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> I am sure diesel is going up cause of heating oil, especially in northeast. They seem to burn a lot of it up there.


I didn't order heating oil last week so of course it will be going up this week. That's the problem with Wednesday only delivery. I know the electric companies are burning back up power plants full bore up here right now, that's coal and diesel turbines.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Could be wrong, but is seems like to me the Northeast burns a lot of natural gas from right here in PA- Marcellus Shale natural gas  not oil.

We use it for heat, hot water, clothes dryer, cooking, even a natural gas log fireplace.

The stuff is awesome.

This is the biggest diesel fuel spike I have ever seen in this short of a period of time.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Biggest spike you've seen? No way JD! Have you blocked the last 5 years from your memory?!! :angry: Mobil up our way jacks the price up 30 cents overnight if a mouse farts in Kansas. Not to mention bamy and friends. 1.39-4.40 in 5 short years. Wish I had a well. lol


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I was paying $3.99 10 days ago. Now paying 4.29.
> I didn't hear any reasons for an upcoming fuel cost increased of 8% in 10 days.
> Anyone else?


Now you used to be able to predict the price of on road by the price of regular gas in the summer and the price of high test in the winter. seemed to be related to whether anyone was buying fuel for furnaces or not. Now it does not matter. They just gouge you no matter when.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't recall ever seeing it go up that much in a week to 10 days.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Gas prices have been staying some what down. Got to make that up some where !


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

It all makes perfect sense to me why the diesel price has gone up. There is another post that explains it all. Something to do with a new passanger diesel truck. Wow now there is going to be more diesel demand so the big shots have to raise prices. You know its all about supply and demand. The big ceo's demand a lavish lifestyle and you guys supply it.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Trucks are stuck in the south . Can't get it there .


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Up to 1.51 here.....Bio fuels sure are looking attractive


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't understand why trucks tagged "farm truck" can't be eligible to burn red fuel. I know it could be abused for resonal trips, but when you're doing FARM work, seems perfectly reasonable.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

In Alberta we can used dyed diese in our pickups on farm related business. I can used dyed in my semi to deliver MY farm products but not for hire. That 25 cents a gallon ment something when fuel was cheap but not so much any more. Sure hope it comes down by seeding time but i doubt it, heck we are only half way through winter here.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I can't understand why trucks tagged "farm truck" can't be eligible to burn red fuel. I know it could be abused for resonal trips, but when you're doing FARM work, seems perfectly reasonable.


 Like jesse ventura used to say when he commentated wrestling its only cheating if you get caught lol.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Undyed here this morning was $3.65. I filled up tank with dyed the other day and was $3.36. We cannot run dyed fuel here in my trucks and semi. Last time I got caught by the FBI, it cost me $10K. Ain't doing that again.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would just say I ran out and this was all the farmer that helped me had. Ive heard that used a time or 2 and work.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd love to get another oilseed press. We are adding soybeans and sunflowers to the rotation. Then I can at least cut the diesel. My cousin across the river actually burns used motor oil in his tractors and trucks. Runs it through a filter press and right into the tank. He claims it works great


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just called about farm Diesel as they're running low and got a price of $3.55 delivered, that's actually down 10¢ from a month ago, I was surprised it was down.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> In Alberta we can used dyed diese in our pickups on farm related business. I can used dyed in my semi to deliver MY farm products but not for hire. That 25 cents a gallon ment something when fuel was cheap but not so much any more. Sure hope it comes down by seeding time but i doubt it, heck we are only half way through winter here.


ya and it does not help that the government clawed back some of the benefit of the dyed fuels last spring.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, now were up .50 CENTS PER GALLON here in southeastern PA!?!?!?

Paid 3.89-3.99 2-3 weeks ago. 
Now I'm seeing 4.40-4.50!!!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, the highest I saw today was 4.29 and I was complaining about that. Still holding off on my next heating oil order.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I could see the typical .10/gallon increase because they want to price gouge or just greed, but 50 cents in 3 weeks? That's sick.....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The last few years the Big Oil boys have made my hogs look like the models of restraint for sure. Crazy prices for sure and locally the hay market is still soft. Sorry, I don't deliver. Not at these prices.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

This is why we boil on wood not oil. I can't imagine buying a couple thousand gallons of oil to make syrup at those prices. A friend of mine up in VT goes through 200 gallons of oil a day in his sugarhouse. Granted he's making an insane amount of syrup with that oil.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

100% agree. Call me crazy but that little bit of smoke that comes out and creeps under the hoo on the front pan makes it taste even better. I love my lil ol fashioned shack. The new high tech ones sound like a jet engine and you can't even smell the memories. Lol I'm getting antsy waiting for the season to start.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Diesel has been pretty steady here last few weeks.I was figuring on a big jump at the pumps when I went to town yesterday.But its been hanging around 3.69 for #2 road diesel.#1 was $4.07.

Then the one place thinks they need $4.17 for winter blend.Then turn around and send out a calendar with how much dividend they pd last yr.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Bought road diesel in Winchester va this evening for 3.75 . 70 miles up the road in breezewood pa it was 4.49. I know the Harrisburg boys just bumped fuel taxes but this spread is ridiculous


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard about the bump in road fuel tax, but didnt know it passed.

I thought it was supposed to be .25 cents, not .50 cents?!?!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That little bump in fuel tax will hurt them in the long run. Like a lot of people who live on the border twixt ny and pa I would cross over with my empty transfer tank and fill up. I saved a lil money and pa got a lil more revenue. That was s.o.p. on the border here for as long as I remember. I don't smoke so I guess ny will get the revenue asthey are now cheaper.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bought regular gas for $2.95 a gallon in Fort Worth and auto diesel was around $360-365 if you shopped for it. Usually a 10-15 gallon difference depending on region. Getting ready for refineries to stop refining winter blends and switch to summer blends so their will be a spike in some areas, especially the snow shovel belt.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im kind of screwed because I have apportioned tags. I have to fill out fuel useage charts, track mileage and pay the difference between tax on fuel to PA if I buy fuel out of state.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Im kind of screwed because I have apportioned tags. I have to fill out fuel useage charts, track mileage and pay the difference between tax on fuel to PA if I buy fuel out of state.


Does it at least keep some of the tax revenue away from them?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it just the difference on the mileage? Or is it on the whole fill up?


----------

